
You Can Now Pre-Order the Pyra Linux Handheld PC - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=5305
======
rffn
So this is picking u the pieces from Open Pandora. While I like the idea of
open source hardware in general I am somewhat skeptical on why it might work
this time. Nevertheless I hope they are successful.

------
zachrose
Neat, it looks like the spiritual successor to the Atari Portfolio.

